# YAY!! Spawn log



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes im so happy!! After two horribly long days of waiting Chester and Ishka are embracing, they started about 10 minutes ago and no eggs yet but Im still hopeful, its they're first spawn i figure it may take a little while.

Sorry the pics are kind of dark


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Best of luck on them  and the spawn !


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

agh why today of any days!! I've been trying to sell my house and of course someone wants to come out and view it this evening, Which means I have to clean my entire house again while my fish are spawning  I cant not watch lol how will i ever get this done:shock:


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha oh geez well best of luck! this is why I tend to wrap my tanks in garbage bags or towels before they spawn so they cant see me if I have to move around them  They should keep spawning just try not to scare em.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

My daughter is asleep and they dont seem to be bothered by traffic, Im more worried that I will keep watching them and never get anything done lol but Ive counted 50 eggs get put in the nest so far, I'm happy with that number at least so I have to get my butt moving.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome...congrats....and now the real fun begins.......it can be so rewarding rearing your own Bettas from spawn to adults..........I love watching the spawning act.......and really enjoy watching the fry eat, grow and develop personalities all their own......


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow good luck with both the spawning and the house! We've been there before, not fun


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm so happy  this time I know so much more, my fry will have a fighting chance. I love betta's they have so much personality and a hidden fragile side when spawning and rearing fry, it's so amazing.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Well day two and Daddy is doing a great job, He is going a little frantic over his nest though, moving it every few hours. He is very protective, last night there was a house fly attracted to the aquarium light and kept bumping into the sided of the tank, He bolted at it, trying to bite through the glass everytime lol poor guy was wearing himself out but it was very entertaining. I cant wait til tomorrow to see movement :-D


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck with your betta spawn! What color and finnage type are the parent fish?


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I really enjoy the enthusiasm and support :-D The father is a royal blue and purple VT and the mother is a black and purple CT. I should get some good color in the fry, hoping to produce a few nice purples, but no garauntees. I have no idea about finnage yet, should be interesting but I have spoken to a few who bred the same cross so we are all waiting to see lol. The babies have started hatching, Daddy has his work cut out for him now.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

*Update with pics*

Things are going well so far, babies are not quite free swiming, just dropping and darting to the top and a few are really trying but just spiraling out of control lol, its so amazing that such tiny things can muster up any movement. Daddy is still doing a great job, he should be off fry duty tomorrow, and be able to rest. I siphoned crud off the bottom as much as I could yesterday before too many of them were falling, so its ok for a little bit. The tank only has about 4 inches of water in it now so can I just fill it with a drip as the first change, and when should I do that? I now have 3 ten gallons, 2 for grow out and one for spawning, I plan to get a 30-50 gallon for grow out and use the 3 tens for spawning and a sorority.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Now the fun begins.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Best of luck with your new babies! I'm glass they worked out for you! Can't wait to see some growing combtails!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Im pretty happy with my spawn so far, most everyone is free swimming today and I have only had to pick out 4 dead ones, well 2 eggs that didnt hatch and 2 fry. I'm hoping my numbers stay up, Im guessing there are about 75-100 right now. Daddy gets to go back to his own quarters today.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragonlady said:


> Congratulations! Now the fun begins.


Now the hard work begins... but it's so worth it to see teeny tiny babies grow into beautiful adults.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Im still happy so far, I know there are at least 65 healthy, eating, babies. I had to do my first culling though  there were 3 who couldn't swim, just jerk and spiral in no perticular direction, I felt bad for them. Is there any way to tell how many will make it? Like if some of them reach a certian age, they will more than likely survive unless something drastic happens.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think that varies depending on experience but usually, once they reach a month old they are pretty safe unless something gets messed up (heater mishap, disease, bad water change etc...). Mine stop dropping off randomly once they are around 2-3 weeks old (unless I do something stupid, which has happened).


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm kind of suprised but happy to report I have not had to clean out any dead fry the last two days, I hope it stays that way a little while or forever lol ( I can dream cant I)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you haven't had any more dead fry for the last few days. I hope everything goes well for your babies.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Its day 6, still none dead and everyone is showing big white bellies from the micro worms now, in a few more days I want to introduce bbs for the larger fry, add a little more variety.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad they're doing well.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I seperated a few smaller fry into a floating container, they can get a concentrated feeding there and better monitor them. One dead today, I'm definately thinking less than 12 dead the first week is awesome,:-D I just hope I can keep it that way.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope so, too.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Most fry are doubled in size since the free swimming stage but there are a few fairly small ones. I sucked out a few dead today but still counted 122 fry!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats awesome! I am excited to see them. Can you get any pics?


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't get good pics yet my camera sucks, I think I want a new one. When I bought it I specifically asked about the micro settings and they totally deceived me grr. Anyway I was able to start short videos, ( my video camera can see them but my photo camera can't!?) so I will post a link to YouTube soon.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Fry at 12 days old.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha they look all adventurous


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Officially 2 weeks old now  really growing and seeing the tail on most babies. Everyone keeps a big belly and swims really well so I guess they are doing pretty good. I got my grow out tank yesterday too so we are setting up.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

So cute! Glad to see how well they're doing! And so many of them! Yay!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Babies have they're grow out tank now. It was all set up and running for 3 days before I placed about 30 of the largest fry in a divided section. They have been it it a few hours and still doing really well, exept they can fit through the screen :-? Thankfully no one is on the other side, but Im sure a few more days they wont be able to, so I will just round everyone up again.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

As far as I can tell moving to the grow out hasn't fazed anyone one bit so now all 112 fry are in they're new home.  I'm hoping to see more growth soon, most of them have evened out though, not a bunch small and a bunch of them large.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Their grow out tank is beautiful! <3
I can't wait to see baby pictures. SO excited!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow ANOTHER spawn! this is really great! So many fry are going to be offered to this forum in a couple of months.

Is he a Halfmoon? And what is she?


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

This was the first spawn a VT And CT cross, I have a younger spawn as well as future breeding plans. I'm excited too, still no color yet but you can see dorsal fins now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool little dots swimming around lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

112 fry? Wow!! lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

that's so cool


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I took a 3 day vaca and left my hubby in charge of feeding, as far as I can tell most fry fared well and grew a ton just in 3 days! I can see everyone's tail, anal and dorsal pretty clear now but still no color at 3 1/2 weeks old. I can count 50 at any given time so Im thinking there are at least 75.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pictures of them


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Totally wanna see pics of them.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Still no color :-( but everyone is growing well, I have about 25 fry left at 4 1/2 weeks old. I would have had more but I had placed a male on the other side of my tank divider who I thought was blind, but he proved me wrong by eating my fry :shock:


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

awww sorry about that! that must suck. so how many did he eat?


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Probably 25 or more, he had Been in the tank a week before I knew he was eating them.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

o.0 well at least he isnt that blind sorry for the male eating some of them sheesh but good look on the rest !


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

*update pics*

not the greatest but you can see they are getting darker and more fish like  5 weeks old now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You should take a video of the little guys.

Oh and Gals lol.


----------

